# cds you purchased for X-mas as your personnal gifts



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well i order like 5 item allready, i hope all of these dosen come all togheter, one is paid, the *Adémar de Chabannes* cd and comming my way soon, this is one of them.

*Figures of Harmony*, box-set of ars-subtilior (fascinating stuff)

*Gombert 2 by beauty Farm* (i purchased this for the ensemble) but this may come next year said the records seller.

*Jacques Arcadelt* : Sacred works on CPO label

*La bataille d'amour by maria ferre* instrumental music of renaissance on coviello record germany

That enought cd ordered allready, so no partying, im pilling up cash since a while just in case something come up (i.e sir we have your cd blablabla jeez ok).

I might buy a suprise record this month like tomorrow, a Gesualdo Madrigali cd, if not to expensive or maybe i have it allready i just dont know... than the guy said i order couple of cd worth your interrest, so let's not abused perhaps i will buy a cd tomorrow and that it, budget my cash, perhaps i wont buy it, maybe i will lisen to it?

Im a compulsive shopper, but i dont whant to get in the red for cds, jeez hmm, yah know, have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't purchased myself a classical CD as a Christmas present yet this year, but I treated myself to the latest Evergrey album, and my husband to the latest Metallica album (as well as their first five). I don't know that I will get a classical CD for the holiday. Probably not because I instead bought a kayak. A bit of an expenditure.

However, if I were to cave in and order something, I have my eyes on the complete Decca recitals of Frederica Von Stade, or some Stravinsky.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If I count purchases made in December as Christmas gifts to myself then these are it so far:

Barber of Seville DVD with Juan Diego Florez
Barber of Seville DVD with Joyce DiDonato
Barber of Seville DVD with Kathleen Battle
Barber of Seville DVD with Fritz Wunderlich
Handel Ariodante opera on CD with Joyce DiDonato
Benjamin Britten opera Gloriana on DVD
Benjamin Britten opera Gloriana on CD

Those Barber of Seville DVDs make my Barber of Seville DVD collection total 12 performances!

However I purchased a whole bunch of stuff in November including three Messiah sets. At least the Messiah Sets should count for Christmas, eh?

Messiah, Hogwood
Messiah, Pinnock
Messiah, Glover


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing big yet, was expecting big releases, I did bought a Brahms set recently on Jace advice.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Got myself two chandos box sets - Martinu and Arnold symphonies.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Bob Dylan's 1966 Live Box Set.

I ordered the massive EMI Herbert von Karajan box set from Amazon.com when it was listed as in stock.

So, of course, a few days later I received an email that it was on backorder and should ship in mid-January.

GRRR.

Looks like a belated Christmas present. A mid-winter present to myself?

Assuming it shows up at all.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

From NEOS: *Salvatore Sciarrino* Solo Piano, w. Hoelscher; *BA Zimmermann* Solo Piano, w. Skouras.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I'm not getting any this Christmas, but one that deserves to bulge stockings is Gerd Schaller's new completion of Bruckner's Ninth


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Got a set of "Messiah" - John Rutter, Royal Philharmonic. Still looking for a set of SACD.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pcnog11 said:


> Got a set of "Messiah" - John Rutter, Royal Philharmonic. Still looking for a set of SACD.


I have to check it out. It has 4.8 stars on Amazon over 29 reviews.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Really going to give Mahler a go at last so have following waiting on study shelf to indulge in over the Xmas break, so if I fail in my mission I have made a costly mistake.

Complete symphonies: Abbado on DG
Symphony Nos. 5&6 Barbirolli EMI & Testament
Symphony no.9 Karajan on DG


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alydon said:


> Really going to give Mahler a go at last so have following waiting on study shelf to indulge in over the Xmas break, so if I fail in my mission I have made a costly mistake.
> 
> Complete symphonies: Abbado on DG
> Symphony Nos. 5&6 Barbirolli EMI & Testament
> Symphony no.9 Karajan on DG


I wish you well. Mahler is well worth the effort.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I told myself that I would buy a k.361 recording but I haven't gotten around to it yet, it would be my first classical music purchase by the way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sol Invictus said:


> I told myself that I would buy a k.361 recording but I haven't gotten around to it yet, it would be my first classical music purchase by the way.


You could do worse as first buy.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't buy CDs as gifts. My wife thinks we have too many and no-one else in the family shares my taste in music. Great movie net saver!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just ordered another Barber of Seville on CD to add to my collection of 12 CD sets and 12 DVDs of this wonderful opera.

But I did ask my wife for the two new Mariella Devia Roberto Devereux DVDs (she won't get them for me) and gave my kids a list that includes these CD sets: Tales of Hoffman with Gruberova, Hansel and Gretel with Larmore, Sibelius Complete Symphonies (Berglund), and Boris Godunov highlights sung in English with Tomlinson. I post them here because as with my Birthday CD list, after the day, I went ahead and bought them all anyway.:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I just ordered another Barber of Seville on CD to add to my collection of 12 CD sets and 12 DVDs of this wonderful opera.
> 
> But I did ask my wife for the two new Mariella Devia Roberto Devereux DVDs (she won't get them for me) and gave my kids a list that includes these CD sets: Tales of Hoffman with Gruberova, Hansel and Gretel with Larmore, Sibelius Complete Symphonies (Berglund), and Boris Godunov highlights sung in English with Tomlinson. I post them here because as with my Birthday CD list, after the day, I wen't ahead and bought them all anyway.:lol:


Perhaps you should ask for just one .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't wait for Christmas to buy CDs for myself. I enjoy buying some for friends. Bought Norgard's symphony no.3 for a good friend. I already turned him on to Ligeti, Penderecki, Lutoslawski, and Varese, so Norgard should be no problem.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Purchased as my sole gift to myself:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps you should ask for just one .


Ha ha, I see. That way I don't have such great expenses after Christmas. But they didn't even get me a CD at my Birthday, which is fine, because total surprise gifts are even more fun.

Notice also I am trying to dip into Sibelius. I think my excursion into Mahler has somewhat prepared me to give ol' Sibelius a try.  You may recall I tried it a couple years ago on the advice of others and it didn't click for me. I am the sort that can't really be directed into something but have to come to it of my own, sometimes convoluted, path. At the wrong time, something new can be more a distraction than an excursion. My head gets very focused at times and I don't want to go too far afield.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I don't wait for Christmas to buy CDs for myself. I enjoy buying some for friends. Bought Norgard's symphony no.3 for a good friend. I already turned him on to Ligeti, Penderecki, Lutoslawski, and Varese, so Norgard should be no problem.


I have about zero willpower to resist buying any music I desire. So long as the money doesn't run out I am good. My brother passed away in 2015 (a shame, at the prime of his hot rodding, drag racing life) and I received an initial amount. But when the estate closes later this winter) I will have more money than I know what to do with, so am giving half of it to my kids, who are far more responsible about spending than I am. I wonder how my brother would feel about his money being spent on opera and symphonies, when he was listening to death metal and such? But I would certainly prefer not having any of his money and he still being around. Well, such is life. We all get cashed out at some point. Be prepared!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> =Florestan;1161847
> Notice also I am trying to dip into Sibelius. I think my excursion into Mahler has somewhat prepared me to give ol' Sibelius a try.  You may recall I tried it a couple years ago on the advice of others and it didn't click for me. I am the sort that can't really be directed into something but have to come to it of my own, sometimes convoluted, path. At the wrong time, something new can be more a distraction than an excursion. My head gets very focused at times and I don't want to go too far afield.


I enjoy parts of all of the Sibelius symphonies, but like Bruckner, sometimes it sounds like grand architecture and bombast. It's tough to match Mahler as a symphonist. His works have so much meat on the bones.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Florestan said:


> I have about zero willpower to resist buying any music I desire. So long as the money doesn't run out I am good. My brother passed away in 2015 (a shame, at the prime of his hot rodding, drag racing life) and I received an initial amount. But when the estate closes later this winter) I will have more money than I know what to do with, so am giving half of it to my kids, who are far more responsible about spending than I am. I wonder how my brother would feel about his money being spent on opera and symphonies, when he was listening to death metal and such? But I would certainly prefer not having any of his money and he still being around. Well, such is life. We all get cashed out at some point. Be prepared!


Florestan, I'm really sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Florestan, I'm really sorry to hear about your brother.


Thanks. I am really proud of him. He started out street racing in Detroit in the 1960s. Here he is in Duluth in 2013 doing time trials in his black '64 Fairlane Thunderbolt clone. He also played guitar in a local rock band.

Anyways, back on topic, I just tonight bought I Puritani on DVD and Hansel and Gretel on CD, both with Edita Gruberova. If my kids get the Larmore Hansel and Gretel for me for Christmas, I'll have a nice collection of three sets (the other having Anna Moffo).


----------



## zinc701 (Mar 21, 2016)

A reissue of Alfred Brendel's ANALOGUE recordings of Beethoven's Sonatas [recorded 1970-77]+ his first cycle of Concertos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

zinc701 said:


> A reissue of Alfred Brendel's ANALOGUE recordings of Beethoven's Sonatas [recorded 1970-77]+ his first cycle of Concertos.


That will see you trough the Christmas days.:cheers:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not specifically for Christmas but will arrive, ironically close to the holiday, which as a secular agnostic, I do not celebrate:

Liszt Piano Sonata. (an experiment. Liszt is not a favorite) Stephen Hough. Used to listen to the Liszt as a kid. So a re-aquaintance.

Brahms 3 Piano Trios. Trio Testore

Brahms 3 Piano Trios. Shaham Trio


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

zinc701 said:


> A reissue of Alfred Brendel's ANALOGUE recordings of Beethoven's Sonatas [recorded 1970-77]+ his first cycle of Concertos.


zinc, I haven't heard Brendel's LvB piano sonatas, but I can attest that the Piano Concertos (w/ Haitink & the LPO) from that set are some of my very favorites -- particularly the 3rd and 4th.


----------

